# Plant ID



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

This plant has been in my tank for a while and grows obnoxiously, I’ve kept it trimmed but was thinking about propagating it and wasn’t sure of what the actual name of the plant was to be able to start that research.

thank you in advance


----------



## rafael.nicolaidis (Dec 23, 2021)

Probably _Echinodorus grisebachii _or some related species.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Not grisbachii; i'm leaning towards Echinodorus Uruguayensis


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Echinodorus major_.


https://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/echinodorus-major


----------



## Tkriss999 (10 mo ago)

Cavan Allen said:


> Probably _Echinodorus major_.
> 
> 
> https://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/echinodorus-major


That looks the closest so far, also thank you everyone else for your replies all the help is deeply appreciated


----------

